

Confessions of a Block-Buster - jamespitts
http://www.saturdayeveningpost.com/wp-content/uploads/satevepost/Confessions-of-a-Block-Buster.pdf

======
jamespitts
This practice struck me as the ultimate example of exploiting fear and racism
for economic gain, leading to deep, lasting damage to the social fabric.

Also see:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blockbusting](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blockbusting)

